# Hello! Anyone else on Menopur at ERI?



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello,

I've just started a treatment diary in the stimulated cycles section but wanted to see if there was anyone else out there with a similar situation! Would be great to hear from you if you could take a look. 

Really amazing to see so many people on here.

Laura


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*
*Daysleeper*
*      *

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## wis58 (May 3, 2011)

Hello I started Menopur last wednesday, Just about got use to injecting myself!! The Hospital seem pleased wuth my results so far, But its very emotional, hoping its going to work...
How are you getting on?
Would love to hear from you x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello! 

Thanks for your reply, sorry I didnt see it sooner. Seems Menopur (for OI use) is pretty rare on here so nice to hear from you. 

I am running a treatment diary - mainly miserable, but it gives you an idea of how my first cycle is going. Since I've never ovulated before or had a period naturally I'm still having no positive results :-( Apparently it just takes ovaries a while to 'wake up'. How are you finding the injections now?

Laura


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi Daysleeper, I am due to start Menopur later this month. I am currently injection burserlin and am too only just getting used to it.  Have only been injecting for five days and can't say have noticed any side effects as yet.  How are you finding the menopur, any side effects? nice to talk to someone else on the same drugs x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello!

Menopur has given me no side effects whatsoever, really good - however coming off my cocktail of previous keep-me-going hormone replacements has left me with bad menopause symptoms and (tmi) the sex drive of a snail - excellent when trying to concieve  

The only thing is giving yourself enough time each day to prepare it, have a flat surface and privacy! For the first few days I couldn't even talk to my partner whilst doing it as I was too busy concentrating but it gets a lot faster. Sorry I don't know how similar burselin is, maybe Menopur will be easier! Let me know how you get on  

Nice to hear from more Menopur ladies!

Laura


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi Laura, I was really slow and shaky on my first one or two injections but am now a lot faster and more confident.  I notice with the menopur there are two bottles to mix together, I haven't been shown yet what to do with these as the nurse suggested learning one injection at a time.  So on my next visit the week after next if I am ready to progress to the next stage they will show me then how to do it.  The burserlin is only one bottle and pretty straight forward now I have the hang of the syringe and injecting myself, no easy task as I am very nervous about needles!  Glad to hear you aren't suffering any side effects, let me know how you progress, fingers crossed for you    x


----------



## wis58 (May 3, 2011)

I've been on menopur for 14 days now, just about got ues to injecting myself...My husband and i do the mixing bit together fine it hard to do myself need a extra pair of hands, he disappears when i inject, bless him, 
so far i have 3 follicles and the lining of my womb has thickened, got to go again on monday hopefully the follicles will have grow because they have stayed the same for 5 days..  
the hospital said they should have grow more my now.. so fingers crossed 
Good luck everyone 
Let me know how you all get on

Tina xxx


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Tina,

I'm on day 16 and have no follicles whatsoever, so don't worry! (its me thats worrying)

Laura x


----------



## Minako (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Laura,

Sorry just read this just now.

I took Menopur (at ERI) for my treatment in March 11. Managed to produce 20 plus follies but I ended up with 2 embies transferred, unfortunately I got a BFN. As I understand it my body was responding a bit too well to the Menopur, and next tx time I will be on a lower dose to give a chance for eggs to ripen. So at least I can take away that something has been learned that might help next time.

There is an ERI thread, in case you have not seen, though it is not so much about specific drugs:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245449.0

Minako x


----------

